

Working on this front-end framework, looking for suggestions or feedback - uloga
http://decorator.codable.org/

======
me_bx
Some feedback:

1\. Having to wrap each column into a `div.block` AND then inside a
`div.inner` is too verbose. Are you sure you can't find a simpler solution for
your grid system?

2 Reading the about page and the documentation, I don't see why/how this is
different from the Bootstrap and Foundation, so why I should switch from
robust framework to yours.

3\. Overall it looks nice, good work :)

~~~
uloga
You don't have to wrap it into inner it's just my own example, gonna update
the dox soon with better dox and examples. That's why I'm asking some
feedback. Thanks for the feedback. :)

~~~
uloga
Also the Idea is to first create a framework and then create a ( framework )
drag and drop layout builder on top of it with some nice examples where user
can chose from examples and customize it, for easy yet nice looking
prototyping. I like bootstrap but to me it's too similar looking on almost
every website that is using it.

~~~
alexkk
nice work, i like it! but... drag and drop layout builder on top of it
(bootstrap) do exist alot.

[http://shoelace.io/](http://shoelace.io/)
[http://www.layoutit.com/build](http://www.layoutit.com/build)
[http://jaykanakiya.com/bootstrap-grid-
builder/](http://jaykanakiya.com/bootstrap-grid-builder/)
[http://neokoenig.github.io/jQuery-
gridmanager/demo/simple_li...](http://neokoenig.github.io/jQuery-
gridmanager/demo/simple_light.html)

Now you could customize your bootstrap theme :)

------
esqew
Do you plan on utilizing your GitHub project
([https://github.com/uloga/decorator](https://github.com/uloga/decorator)) to
accept issues and pull requests soon?

~~~
uloga
Soon, I'm working on finishing the framework first, I can only work in
weekends.

------
ryannevius
I think you mean "striped" (referring to tables) and "divider" (referring to
the navbar). Definitely needs some spell checking.

On a similar note, I think your class names need some work. I find them
unintuitive at times.

~~~
uloga
Thanks for the feedback, fixed that typo. I'm gonna work on class name
improvements, definitely great feedback. :)

------
seasoup
Good on you for working to create your own framework. You'll learn a ton. I
tried to look in a mobile safari and it did not look great. Frameworks need to
be mobile compliant in today's web world.

~~~
uloga
It's gonna be responsive, still working on it, now I'm just looking for some
feedback so that I can improve it before final release.

here are few responsive template examples made with it:

[http://start.codable.org/](http://start.codable.org/)
[http://blog.codable.org/](http://blog.codable.org/)

------
yummybear
Admittedly haven't looked at in too great detail, but what separates this from
Foundation or Bootstrap? It seems pretty similar on the surface, but without
the large communities around the other frameworks.

------
a-ghost-fart
Would be nice if your examples prevented default on click, found myself at the
top of the page a whole lot by being too curious. :)

~~~
uloga
Sorry for that and thanks for the useful feedback, still working on it, gonna
take 2 weeks off to finish it...

I'm testing the FW first by creating some layouts.

Here are few examples: [http://start.codable.org/](http://start.codable.org/)
[http://blog.codable.org/](http://blog.codable.org/)

